# The damage caused by refusing tips



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Re: refusing the tip but then accepting it if the passenger insists

Uber's information or training videos for drivers amount to suggestions and recommendations only. They are not contractual policies because if they were policies they would be found in the Uber driver contract. They are not. Why not? Because Uber telling you to decline a tip is another violation of the independent contractor relationship. It is an interference in the temporary business relationship started between the driver and the passenger the moment the passenger gets into the car. 

Turning down a tip doesn't just affect one driver. It potentially embarrasses the passenger and trains him or her not to offer tips to other drivers in the future. So, since we don't have a contractual obligation to go through the little dance of first refusing a tip but then accepting it if the passenger insists, the best thing to do is to accept the tip in the beginning, save everyone's time, and eliminate the possibility of embarrassment.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

I don't listen to anything in the Uber training videos. Works out pretty well 4.8*. Not willing to go the extra mile for 5.0*. What am I going to get for following their protocol? a promotion?

This is a dead-end career.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> I don't listen to anything in the Uber training videos. Works out pretty well 4.8*. Not willing to go the extra mile for 5.0*. What am I going to get for following their protocol? a promotion?
> 
> This is a dead-end career.


Lol'd at "career"


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> Re: refusing the tip but then accepting it if the passenger insists
> 
> Uber's information or training videos for drivers amount to suggestions and recommendations only. They are not contractual policies because if they were policies they would be found in the Uber driver contract. They are not. Why not? Because Uber telling you to decline a tip is another violation of the independent contractor relationship. It is an interference in the temporary business relationship started between the driver and the passenger the moment the passenger gets into the car.
> 
> Turning down a tip doesn't just affect one driver. It potentially embarrasses the passenger and trains him or her not to offer tips to other drivers in the future. So, since we don't have a contractual obligation to go through the little dance of first refusing a tip but then accepting it if the passenger insists, the best thing to do is to accept the tip in the beginning, save everyone's time, and eliminate the possibility of embarrassment.


One driver posted in UP that when she uses Uber as a passenger, she gives the driver a one star review if they don't accept her tip.


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> One driver posted in UP that when she uses Uber as a passenger, she gives the driver a one star review if they don't accept her tip.


lmao
too funny
i would never deny a tip
****?
you think i do this for free?
this shit dont pay that well


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Agent99 said:


> One driver posted in UP that when she uses Uber as a passenger, she gives the driver a one star review if they don't accept her tip.


That was me. Maybe others have said it too. In my mind they are costing us money and I want them out.

I won't give less than 5 stars for a dirty car, not knowing your way, crappy music...I don't care. I'd expect that at these rates and I'll even tip. But refuse my tip and you are screwing all of us.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> I don't listen to anything in the Uber training videos. Works out pretty well 4.8*. Not willing to go the extra mile for 5.0*. What am I going to get for following their protocol? a promotion?
> 
> This is a dead-end career.


You may get a promotion, the uber driver is an entry level position if you think you have what it takes to advance, please feel free to apply we are always looking to consider any applicant!


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

^ Are you working with Uber or are you just trolling?

Maybe I will work for you guys after I get my engineering degree. Studying for it now. Depends on how much $$$ they throw my way.

...And if they include free waters and mints on the job, IM SOLD!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Agent99 said:


> Maybe you can repost here what you originally said.


I pretty much just DID.


----------



## The Admiral (Mar 9, 2016)

Most PAX don't tip in my area. A few new PAX have asked about tipping and think that Uber just adds it into the rate, I tell them no. Most who ask still don't tip. Seems it's the older riders who tip ( mostly women ). If Uber would not mention it most people would likely tip, but when Uber tells them up front "tipping is not necessary" people take it to heart. Bad news for drivers.


----------



## Chance Phillips (Mar 2, 2016)

Never deny a tip. Just be real.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If someone refuses my tip, I'll pull it back. Then give a 1 star. Then request them again to go around the block. Give them another 1 star


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

My mother told me to NEVER turn down money and I think she'd smack me from Heaven if I did so this many years later. All ages, colors, creeds, etc give me tips and they get a 5 star no matter what else they did that does not involve massive clean-up on aisle my car, the police, fire department, ambulance, etc, etc.


----------



## SoCalJohnny (Apr 17, 2016)

Chrysallis said:


> lmao
> too funny
> i would never deny a tip
> &%[email protected]!*?
> ...


----------



## SoCalJohnny (Apr 17, 2016)

"This shit dont pay that well"
I dont think that Uber went out and recruited you to drive. Many drivers that i know, respect the opportunity to earn money, whether it is pocket change or the ability to support a household. This job pays according to one's efforts. If one provides minimal effort, this will show on your bottom line and your frustration will show up like this,


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

I always hand the tip back and tell them if they can't afford a cab, they need the money more than I do.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

J1945 said:


> I always hand the tip back and tell them if they can't afford a cab, they need the money more than I do.


Lol... no you dont. Funny.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

J1945 said:


> I always hand the tip back and tell them if they can't afford a cab, they need the money more than I do.


Wonderful! You can have all my non-tipping entitled college brats, and drive them two blocks. Go4IT!!


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Just yesterday I took an UberX. I handed the driver a tip. He refused the tip, saying "There's no tipping with Uber". I said to him "Never refuse a tip!" and he took it. He was probably a newer driver.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

SoCalJohnny said:


> "This shit dont pay that well"
> I dont think that Uber went out and recruited you to drive. Many drivers that i know, respect the opportunity to earn money, whether it is pocket change or the ability to support a household. This job pays according to one's efforts. If one provides minimal effort, this will show on your bottom line and your frustration will show up like this,


^Uber shill . So all those ads on the radio , TV, and the Internet were just our imagination? This forum is for drivers and passengers only. Uber snake in the grass employees are not welcome here.


----------



## The Admiral (Mar 9, 2016)

I get tips so rarely that I am shocked when one is offered, I take it. Drive for 15 to 20 min. to pickup a rider who wants to go 1/2 mile. Uhg.


----------

